# 2 ww



## Jopowney (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,

Am new to the site, and am 6 days after ET and keep feeling low, and not at all positve!  Is this normal?


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi

Unfortunately yes it is normal.

I'm on day 12 & have had extreme highs & lows.  I even had to avail of a counselling session yesterday which really helped.  I'm having another acupuncture session tomorrow.

DH has felt the same.

Just try not to let your mind wander, it's out of our control now.

Good luck with your test & keep in touch.

x


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Feeling for you both...I remember how long the 2WW felt for me.  
I just wanted to send you lots of positive vibes and good wishes.  Really hoe you both get BFP's.

lots of luck.
xx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

Your right its out of our control now. its so annoying that!! lol

I am on day 4 of 2ww. My past experiences have taught me too never do early HPT and try to stay focused on other things and make sure i meet friends for coffee and do things about the house that i have putt off.

2ww is v hard and for me i now know whatever you do during 2ww wont make any difference to outcome. I try and persuade myself to think postive about the good things in my life already.

There is a ladies in waiting section on FF too which may help you get further support.

hope you doing ok.


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry to butt in but saw the thread and had to respond the 2ww has to be the worst bit (aprat from getting a BFN) of the whole process I found that if I kepy myself busy it passed a little quicker my second time round though I started to bleed to knew then it was over turned out to be a chem preg.

Send lots of luck stay away from the pee sticks.

x x x x


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all - I'm new on here so probably doing it all wrong with the abbreviations but I'm on day 8 of TWW - and yes so so normal to feel up and down the slightest twinge I think ohh is that good is it bad.. ?. driving myself mad with it. 
babysteps so right about early testing - Did that last time 4 days early came up negative yet when i did the blood test at end TWW was positive. 

Goodluck to everyone hope we all get the result we want!.. be lovely start to 2011


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

lucemazza said:


> Hi all - I'm new on here so probably doing it all wrong with the abbreviations but I'm on day 8 of TWW


We have a "What Every New Member Needs To Know" thread which includes a list of common abbreviations ~ CLICK HERE. It is the 2nd post. 

Good luck!! I hope the pee stick gives you some great news soon!         

Sue


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone - I'm feeling the positive vibes but still going a bit crazy.

Just out of acupuncture & planning a cosy night with DH before the big test morning arrives.

x


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

I've some good news, I'm PG - got a BFP this morning.

I'm delighted, shattered from the lack of sleep last night (pre & post OTD) & hoping to see a heartbeat at the 1st scan in 3 weeks.

Fingers crossed, & thanks for your support & +ve vibes.

x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent news, Madeinbelfast!!!!  Here is a link for the Bun In The Oven section! ~  CLICK HERE 

Sue


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Fantastic News! - Great to see a success story.. good luck for the scan. xx


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Aw I am so happy for you that's lovely news.

Congrats and I lots of luck for you scan.

xx


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks a million & good luck with each of your journey's. Look after yourselves. x


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello all,

Brand new to this, I am 8 days past ET after IVF and two embies put back in. Going crazy so can completely sympathise with you all.We have been trying for 5 years as I have PCOS so really I should be able to handle the drill, somehow it feels so much more real now that when we did 6  rounds of cloimid 4 lots of ovulation induction.

I wish you all the best in your 2ww.
xx


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Lots & lots of luck red sole! 

I've still got a few weeks to go before getting to your stage....but I remember from our 1st cycle how hard the 2WW is.  Hang in there....you're already over half way thru.

Keep thinking positive and be good to yourself.


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks babysteps. I really appreciate your comments it makes you realise you are not on your own!

I am trying to look after myself, lots of sleep and good food and some lovely walks!

Keep us updated on your progress.
xxx


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Well it does sound like you are doing well. Lots of rest, nice food and gentle exercise! Perfect. How have you been feeling?

I started my stiming today...feeling v tired so after my night time injection I'll be heading off to bed.  Luckily I'm off work tomorrow...so looking forward to nice quiet relaxing day. Not back at the clinic until 2nd deb...can't come quick enough!

Sending you lots of sticky vibes.


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Babysteps,

Hope you are having a lovely relaxing day! I annoyingly feel ok ( madness but I would rather being feeling loads of symptoms, even though I know logically symptoms take ages longer to show! Only thing I have is some discomfort in the lower abdomen, just praying it's not the dreaded AF!!

Keep chilling out!

xx


----------



## angeldust22 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am 8 days post transfer, test date 3/2, but I am experiencing period type cramps  can your period come before test date or does the progesterone stop the onset of your period until you stop taking it


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi angeldust22,

I am a day in front of you and I have taken to the sofa for the first time since ET with the same cramps you seem to be having! Fun eh! I feel like my body wants to have a period but can't because of the cyclogest! I am also freaking out as (sorry TMI) have terrible wind and hardly any discharge! (it's fun to be a women isn't it!!!)

I have tried to find out the answers to your question but there does not seen to be a definitive answer! From what I can work out cyclogest can definitely cause cramps and can totally delay your period, even if it it imminent. However lots of women have started their AF while taking cyclogest!

I am so sorry this just seems even more confusing! Help anyone who has an obviously much larger brain than me to figure this out! I am back to the sofa with my cup of redbush tea!

Hope your cramps ease up!


----------



## angeldust22 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks redsole   xx still no better


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry ladies I can't help with that one.  But just wanted to say hello and wish you both all the best.

I have read other posts from people saying they have had all the normal af symptoms but have then gone on to get a BFP.....so never give up.

Good luck to you both and take care of yourselves.
x

I'm on day 3 of stimming and I have terrible headaches...so bad I am wondering if I am going to be able to continue.  I've been taking paracetamol...but it's only helping for an hour at a time.  That along with hearing about 2 friends announce their pregnancies today has left me felling a bit sorry for myself!!


----------



## Redsole (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks babysteps, I feel a bit better now I've seen your post. So sorry about your headaches. I felt very similar during mine, the headaches were the worst part. I found accupuncture and massages really helped. I know it is more money but hopefully worth it if you can carry on. I also had a quick power nap each day just to try and keep myself on track!


Keep at it, easier said than done I know!

xxx


----------



## BabySteps (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Redsole

I might give massage a go.....not sure I can face more needles with the acupuncture. Although anything would be better than suffering in silence..although my dh might not agree about the silent bit.  

It is good to hear that you had headaches too (if you know what I mean) wondered if the dose I was on was just too much for me.  But knowing that others have had the same thing makes me feel better. So thank you.

When are you due to do your test?  Please let me know how you get on....I am keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi girlies

I experienced cramps too & got a BFP.  Unfortunately the anxiety remains for me until I see that heartbeat so I've kept the acupuncture up to help keen the mind & body in check.

Good luck & look after yourselves.  

x


----------

